# EVGA SuperNOVA 650 G2



## crmaris (Sep 19, 2015)

EVGA recently added units featuring 550 W and 650 W capacities to their SuperNOVA G2 lineup. Today, we will take a detailed look at the 650 G2 promising high performance and silent operation; a highly desired combination of features for most users.

*Show full review*


----------



## jboydgolfer (Oct 5, 2015)

i own this PSU, and its Great, i cant agree with the "expensive" complaint though, as after rebate (which newegg gave me Automatically) it was $79 usd.  a bit higher than Some 650 watt psu's , but it has a 7 year warranty, and is of extremely high quality.


----------



## sith'ari (Oct 5, 2015)

Well,  there is no doubt that Seasonic has suffered a massive defeat by Superflower in this "inner" battle for EVGA's best OEM.
Superflower's G2 unit costs the same as Seasonic's GS unit, while it's better in almost all areas!!


----------



## EarthDog (Oct 5, 2015)

jboydgolfer said:


> i own this PSU, and its Great, i cant agree with the "expensive" complaint though, as after rebate (which newegg gave me Automatically) it was $79 usd. a bit higher than Some 650 watt psu's , but it has a 7 year warranty, and is of extremely high quality.


I dont think he complained about it in the end...

From the article... 





> For some of you, 100 bucks for a 650 W PSU might look like a stiff price, and it is, but given its features and the quality of its components, I believe it to be a fair price. After all, this PSU will last you for many years to come, which surely justifies the cost.


----------



## shilka (Oct 5, 2015)

The 650 watt G2 is only $5 more then the 650 watt GS on newegg right now, and if you have a rebate card its actually $5 cheaper.
At that price point you would have to be an idiot to get the GS when its so much worse.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1575991/600-650-watts-comparison-thread-fully-modular


----------



## n-ster (Oct 6, 2015)

I was hesitating between the RMi, HXi, 1050W Snow silent or EVGA G2 / P2 for my system

I'm leaving heavily towards EVGA G2/P2 650/750W now. Great reviews as always btw!


----------



## Frick (Oct 6, 2015)

I dunno I'm almost bored with PSU's these days. So much excellence all around.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Oct 14, 2015)

EarthDog said:


> I dont think he complained about it in the end...
> 
> From the article...



i used the word "complaint" for lack of another, but i suppose "issue with" or "downside"...Either way I was actually not commenting on the article but rather this....






which i sort of agreed a Bit with him in my post by saying "yes it was a bit on the higher side" but I then added that since it has such great  performance, quality, components, and that 7 year warranty, that i felt it was justified, also i was pointing out that Many components CAN be expensive @ certain times, and i was also pointing out that @ the time i purchased this psu, it cost me i think $79, but its been a while now. actually i checked, i was wrong , i paid $69, and that is what they are now too, with rebate, and if your lucky , and the rebate is Only for Canadian residents, but you can view the rebate on newegg, you get it immediately from support if you contact them, or atleast they did it for me.


----------

